# Desparate for a beer :D



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

this is my deafy, she so luvs beers, all i give her is a swig now and then...not often, she was desparate for a beer that nite and hung around the beers alll nite lol, she even tryed stealing one the theif haha.

the last pic shows she IS NOT IMPRESSED NOT BEING ALLOWED A BEERS


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

.........Geeza bird.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> .........Geeza bird.


PMSL she is 

if only she ad half a chance to down them beers the crate would be gone


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

love that last pic, definately not impressed was she


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL nope she wernt...shes so cute but i couldnt give in to her erge for a beer lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

and i was thinking mia was a little old wnie drinker lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cracking pics


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL nope she wernt...shes so cute but i couldnt give in to her erge for a beer lol.


i hope she dont smoke as well


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

cracking photos, she's lovely  think your being dead mean not giving her a beer though


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks all  

hehe had ta laff at some of ya comments 

All me girl dogs luv beers except my boy one lol...he prefers milk the big baby


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Brilliant set of pics - and I just love that expression on her face in the last one! Give her a beer, you ol' meanie!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

ha ha....brilliant pics! 

have caught Maya once or twice supping beer from OH's glass (when hes tryin to be posh n not drinkin out the bottle!) never tell him though lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brill pics, she does look a bit of a lush lmao.  very cute though


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> .........Geeza bird.


Quite-she'd probably had a hard day being spoilt as perBrill pics


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

shes my type of dogi will go drinking with her anytime
shes a real stunner 
my dogs also try pinch my bear ,my staffie likes vodka & coke with ice and if i put my glass on the floor she waits til im not looking and has abiti no it is naughty but she does make me laugh?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

You should email that pic to "becks" they may send you a crate


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL 

ty everyboody 

my old staffy is worse beleve it or not  she sits in wait for us to go to loo and then prays on the beers...she knocks them ova and nicks em lol wile ur not looking, crafty old mare.. the one in the pic just blaitenly takes em away infrnt of ya wher she so desparate for one, she mite one day work out how to steal like my old girl haha.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* Lol it looks like she took it personal allright lol! Bless her lol.*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

LOLGreat Pics, she sure looks desperate. My friend gives her Crestie a Stella before going into the ring and it works wondersshe bounces around the ring


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> * Lol it looks like she took it personal allright lol! Bless her lol.*


she did lol, she sulked all nite wile sitting by the box of beers haha.


clueless said:


> LOLGreat Pics, she sure looks desperate. My friend gives her Crestie a Stella before going into the ring and it works wondersshe bounces around the ring


PMSL mine would of rolled over like pigs all pissed up lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you


----------

